# Block Heater Draw



## Debbi (Dec 6, 2011)

We have a John Deere 3520 with a block heater. My husband doesn't think the block heater is working properly, when he turns on the key it shows heat but not enough. Does anyone know how much the heater should draw. 

When my husband measured the draw it was 3 amps/330 watts. Our local JD dealer had no idea what the draw should be. I'd appreciate any help anyone would offer. Thanks


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

You must be asking about the air intake heater. A block heater would plug into a 110 Volt outlet. Why does he think it is not working properly? Is he watching a clock to heat the intake enough? Is the battery in good condition? Has the battery been tested? Are the battery connections clean and tight?


----------

